# Wheels



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi. I'm looking at buying my Rally IIs now. Coker tire has Rally style IIs for $134 each. These are not OEM but look the same. Any opinions?
Thanks
Linda


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Linda, I would go with a good set of repros with some redline radials.Especially if you plan on driving the car. You will be safer, and won't feel so bad if you get any road damage.......my $.02


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda: is that with the trim rings and center caps? 134 ea. sounds kind of pricey, but you'll get new, straight running, undamaged rims. There used to be a lot of Rally II's in boneyards for cheap, but I think those days are pretty much gone. In my opinion, a clean set of Rally II's is the best looking wheel on the '67 GTO....I kinda like the Hurst wheels on the '65's, though....(Too expensive for my blood!)
Jeff


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've decided to sell my set of 4 rally II's, If you are interested let me know and I'll post some pictures. They are 15's with caps and rings.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda, there you go. Doesn't get any better than that! Give 05 a shot.
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Randy,
Sure would appreciate it. It's getting close. The tires aren't cheap, but I don't know which way to go as far as 205's or 215's? Can you advise? They are Firestone Redline Radials.
Thanks
Linda
PS. Yes, post pics. How much?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Linda,

I thought these were aftermarket wheels, they were on my 66 when I purchased it last year. I found the code KG stamped to the right of the air valve which indicates they were off of 77 thru 81 Firebirds or Pontiacs. They are 15 X 6 with a 4 3/4 back space.

The wheels need to be media blasted and repainted, the beauty rings are in bad shape with deep scratches and the caps need to be polished and the red arrowhead repainted. Rings and caps are available thru Wheel Vintiques.

When I had the tires removed I had the wheels checked for damage and roundness, they were in good shape.

If you are interested PM me an offer,


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I vote for Cragar SS`s.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have 225/70R 15's on the 66 with 1" lowered springs and they will sometimes scrap the wheel well trim when turning and hitting a dip in the road. You will be ok with 215/70's. 215/75R might do the same as my 225/70's.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I run 225/70/14's on both my '65 and '67. They would be fine on a stock height '67 with 15" rims. The 225/70's are meatier and look better than the 215's in my opinion. 6" width rims are stock '67 GTO width. The Rally's on my '67 are 7" wide and came off a '71 Firebird. I would recommend the wider rims, but hey, it's only one inch, and if the price is right, the ones listed above sound like a good option. 
Jeff


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Linda,

I have a set of 14x7 on BFG 235's if interested. I also have the same center caps as Randy, but they are in better condition and a set of trim rings that are also in better condition than Randy's.

Going out of town for a few days , so send me a PM if interested and can send you some pics.

Bill


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Linda,

Bill's 14's are correct for 67, I don't think 15's were available on GTO until 69 or 70.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Randy,
I wouldn't know how much to offer? Would the caps that are black with red PMD logos fit on these rims? I thought it would look mean with the black and red with the redlines. 

If I go 15's, will the speedometer have to be adjusted? Probably, right? I kind of like the look of bigger rims, but was worried about rubbing. If Jeff has no problem with his 67, then I should be okay right? Did the rallys come with the small bolt pattern? I know this sounds like a silly question, but I've seen some advertised with small bolt pattern but claim to fit a GTO. 

Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda: the correct center caps for your '67 will fit right onto the later rally rims. They're all the same. The 15's look a little better, in my opinion. All rally II bolt patterns are the same. That being said, I'd choose the 14x7's over the 15x6's, though. The correct center caps are black with the red PMD, and the correct lug nuts have red inserts. Pretty cool looking with a set of redline radials, and "correct", too.
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

15`s on the back with larger tires and 14`s on the front gives the car that raked look and it instantly looks 'Muscle'. 


GM had two blot patterns, 4 3/4, and 5", the GTOs had the 4 3/4" pattern.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a handy chart showing the dimensions of tires,


Diamond Back Classic Radials / 888-922-1642 / 4753 Hwy 90 Conway SC 29526 / DBTires.com


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks guys! Randy, if I go 15s, I'd like to get yours. I just don't know what they cost. Plus the shipping won't be too good bu that's true when buying from anyone. 
Thanks
Linda


----------

